# Critique my Tennessee Walker!



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I am not a critique type person although I don't see any obvious flaws. I just wanted to say she is very lovely!!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Too ugly. Better bring her to my place where no one will see her. She looks like she'd be smooooth with her lowered head and rounded back.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like a sweet girl.

I can't really judge her conformation because the pictures aren't the greatest. 

However a video of you riding her at the running walk would be nice. I would like to see her head come in just a little bit. I would also give a looser rein to let the head-bob go. If your horse doesn't head bob like she's supposed to, then that means your horse isn't gaiting correctly.

Try to get her more collected, she doesn't look like shes doing a running walk it looks more like she is pacing.

Good luck! I really like her!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This looks a really nice horse. Back is a bit long.. maybe a bit butt high.. but a nice xample of the breed. Clean and correct.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Fact is.. I like her enough to wish she were mine. REALLY nice horse.


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

I love her. no further comments


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

She is really cute! I love her hip and shoulder angle! Nothing obvious flaw-wise in the pictures, but they are hard to look at purely for conformation. She looks like a fun ride!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your comments! I've always wanted to know what her conformation is like and now I'm happy to know that it is pretty good. And sorry about the pictures--my 12 year old sister took them. She is the only one willing to stand out in the terrible heat and take pictures of me riding Brandy. These pics weren't really taken for conformation, so I just posted them because they were available.

Elana~ Thanks, and you are right... she is a little butt-high. I never noticed until you pointed it out!

TheAQHAGirl~ I would love to post a video, but I don't know how, and I don't have any videos that are anywhere near recent. I will have to got somebody to film me.

We are really working on a little collection--as it is we have come a long way, she used to gait with her head in the clouds! So I'm pretty happy with it right now. She head bobs very well. I either have light contact or have the reins a little loose, and I also move my fingers with her head-bobbing so she doesn't get whammed in the mouth. 

She actually is run-walking there. If she were pacing, both legs on one side would be up at the same time. Thank goodness we got rid of the pacing problem a long time ago! If she does do anything other than a walk now it is trot--which isn't exactly what I want either, but oh well.

Thanks again all of you! I wasn't expecting such great comments.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

There's a lot to like about this mare:

Very clean joints front and back, good front legs , rear are a tiny bit weak in the gaskin, but straight and nice. Hip is good. Great shoulder. And she still looks feminine.

I bet she looks awesome tacked up and gaiting along.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you! I compared my horse's gaskins with another horse's--you're right, they are a little weak... not bad but could use some muscle. Do you or anyone know how to strengthen this area? Thanks!


----------

